# Upgrade processor for HP Pavilion zd8000



## sinebar

I have a HP Pavilion zd 8000 with a pentium 4 processor 2.8 GHz.  Can I upgrade the processor?


----------



## cohen

Probably not..... But it depends on your motherboard....

Pls post what your motherboard is.

This is how you do it:
Google CPU-Z
Download it
Go into the motherboard tab
Post what CPU-Z says.

Thanks.


----------



## sinebar

cohen said:


> Probably not..... But it depends on your motherboard....
> 
> Pls post what your motherboard is.
> 
> This is how you do it:
> Google CPU-Z
> Download it
> Go into the motherboard tab
> Post what CPU-Z says.
> 
> Thanks.



How do I find that info?


----------



## DMGrier

Hp has a forum and they can tell you whether you can or not and with what kinds.


----------



## cohen

sinebar said:


> How do I find that info?



i just explained how to do it! 



> Probably not..... But it depends on your motherboard....
> 
> *Pls post what your motherboard is.
> 
> This is how you do it:
> Google CPU-Z
> Download it
> Go into the motherboard tab
> Post what CPU-Z says.*
> Thanks.


----------



## kyo435

*claro que puedes actualizarlo!!*

Yo he actrualizado con exito mi zd8050la de un p4 ht de 3.0 a uno de 3.2 lodificil sera encontrar un p4 en existencia para llevar a cabo la actualizacion, suerte


----------



## Aastii

kyo435 said:


> Yo he actrualizado con exito mi zd8050la de un p4 ht de 3.0 a uno de 3.2 lodificil sera encontrar un p4 en existencia para llevar a cabo la actualizacion, suerte



nice thread revival 

i'm guessing you are spanish so

mi amigo, habla en ingles por favor


----------



## kyo435

Amigo no querras acaso mi quincena tambien verdad???
jajaj ya nadie quiere trabajar un poco hoy en dia verdad!!! 
Suerte


----------

